# Fernwartungsrouter mit eigenem Server



## mariob (28 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich schreibe es mal hier rein, ist ja Netzwerktechnik. Wir haben zur Zeit Fernwartungsrouter mit Anbindung zum Server des Herstellers im Gebrauch. Das machen ja alle Hersteller so. Unser Hersteller bietet nun auch die Option einen eigenen Server zu betreiben, Siemens hat wohl auch was, deren Bedingungen sind mir aber nicht bekannt.
Die Crux zumindest bei unserem Anbieter ist die, das man (abgesehen von der Routerhardware) trotzdem softwaremäßig trotzdem nicht so richtig standalone ist. Also im Zweifelsfall die noch vorhandene Hardware einfach auf dem letzten Stand weiterbetreiben könnte bis es nicht mehr geht.
Meine Frage, gibt es neben Siemens Hersteller oder Projekte die die eine derartige Form der Kundenbindung nicht haben? Es genügt eine reine Anbindung der Steuerung ohne Schnickschnack, keine Mails oder SMS oder sonstiges. Mehr ist logischerweise auch nicht unbedingt schlecht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Mario,

da ich bei einem dieser Hersteller beschäftigt bin, melde ich mich hier zu Wort. Leider verstehe ich deine Frage nicht.

Du hast nen VPN-Router, der mit dem Portal des Herstellers zum Fernzugriff über VPN verbunden ist?
Der Hersteller bietet nun eine on premises Lösung zum Betrieb in eurem Rechenzentrum an? Oder wollt ihr einen eigenen VPN-Server aufsetzen?


----------



## mariob (29 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Sven,
danke für die Antwort, ich denke wir sollten dazu mal telefonieren. In Kürze, ja, es geht um eine VPN Lösung die bei uns steht und losgelöst von irgendwelchen Wartungs und Serviceverträgen weiterlaufen kann wenn z.B. der Hersteller aus welchen Gründen auch immer keinen Support mehr bietet / bieten kann. Das man das ganze dann trotzdem gut beaufsichtigen muß steht außer Frage.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## kafiphai (29 Oktober 2020)

Wir nutzen Router und eigenen Server von Lucom.
Router gibt es in verschiedenen Ausprägungen.

https://www.bellequip.at/produkte/v...martworx-conel-minicluster-vpn-service-portal

https://www.lucom.de/produkte-42/minicluster-v3-onpremserver-90010.html

Lg
Peter


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (29 Oktober 2020)

Dieses Teil testen wir im Moment.

https://www.ibhsoftec.com/epages/63...4704/Categories/Produkte/Hardware/Fernwartung


----------



## Nais (29 Oktober 2020)

Hallo mariob,

wir sind genau den umgekehrten Weg gegangen, d.h. weg vom eigenen VPN- Server hin zu einer Portallösung.
Für die eignene Lösung haben wir einen INSYS OpenVPN -Server (Moros-LAN) im Haus verwendet, als Clients Insys und Phoenixcontact.
Genutzt haben wir Open VPN. 
Soweit so gut, funktioniert hat das Ganze jedoch sehr "pflegebedürftig". Für die Einrichtung neuer Clients mußt du mehr Zeit einplanen
 als bei einer Portallösung vom Hersteller.
Ingesamt bin ich mit der Herstellerportallösung zufriedener, vor allem weil die Einrichtung für uns "Teil-Netzwerktechniker" schneller und besser zu handeln ist.

Soweit ich weiss bietet MBconnectline eine "selbstgehostete" Server-Lösung an:

https://mbconnectline.com/de/mymbconnect24-virtual-2/


 Ob das als "pay and forget" funktioniert weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 Oktober 2020)

Nais schrieb:


> Hallo mariob,
> 
> wir sind genau den umgekehrten Weg gegangen, d.h. weg vom eigenen VPN- Server hin zu einer Portallösung.
> Für die eignene Lösung haben wir einen INSYS OpenVPN -Server (Moros-LAN) im Haus verwendet, als Clients Insys und Phoenixcontact.
> ...




grundsätzlich ist jeder "eigene" VPN-Server pflegebedürftig (Administration, Zertifikatsverwaltung, Benutzerrechte, etc.). 
Prinzipiell gibt es bei der Verwendung unserer (INSYS) Router mehrere Möglichkeiten

1. Portallösung in unserem Rechenzentrum (Managed Service)
2. Portallösung in des Kunden Rechenzentrum (on premises)
3. Router als VPN-Server (Insellösung, dafür sehr viel aufwändiger in der Konfiguration)
4. Eigener VPN-Server

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier auch kein besser oder schlechter, sondern es kommt immer auf die Applikation an, wie viele Geräte ich im Feld habe, etc.


----------

